# Radios



## kylemanley1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey just wanted to get your guys thoughts on the best job radios out there. I usually go for the goodwill cheapos but getting sick of throwing them away. Looking into the more spendy ones and maybe you guys know if any withstand the punishment we put them through: moisture, dust etc thanks


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/jobsite-radios-3482/:D


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

If you find one used, do NOT buy the original Bosch cube. No reception at all. They changed it a couple of months after I bought mine:furious:


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

makita are very good for me,very good sound and indestructible. drop a couple of time down from a skyjack, mud, dust.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I kind of like the goodwill cheapos, then you dont worry about leaving them on the jobsite overnite and having them stolen. :blink:

Seeing those DeWalts with the built in battery chargers seems like a good idea if you use rechargeables. They seem to withstand the normal abuse.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> If you find one used, do NOT buy the original Bosch cube. No reception at all. They changed it a couple of months after I bought mine:furious:


:walkman:Funny you say that. I recall this taping crew with a brand new Bosch cube and they seem to be spending more time trying to get reception than getting mud on the wall. :laughing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I kind of like the goodwill cheapos, then you dont worry about leaving them on the jobsite overnite and having them stolen. :blink:
> 
> Seeing those DeWalts with the built in battery chargers seems like a good idea if you use rechargeables. They seem to withstand the normal abuse.


 They are tough! Decent reception too. The one I last bought has a 3 way .


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> :walkman:Funny you say that. I recall this taping crew with a brand new Bosch cube and they seem to be spending more time trying to get reception than getting mud on the wall. :laughing:


The joke lately is that I have a really awesome 4-way GFI power source :laughing: It's good with CDs, but then you have to change them all the time, and it'll run an ipod with an auxiliary cable but it won't charge it (the new ones will). I found a spot in the house the other day where it will get the good station so finally I got to listen to some new music! Rumor has it the new cubes are much better and have an ipod dock.

A friend has a Makita and loves it. Another friend has an old Milwaukee and it does alright....the new ones look much better.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Gazs link above wouldnt work so i will have to post in this thread WHICH TOOK FOREVER TO FIND) Why isnt the search function fixed???

Seen a different work radio, My makita was a dog and has died, Has anyone got one of these??


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive had one of these sitting around for a while so now its my work radio but its a huge thing to cart around, Goes quite well though.


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

this is what I have and I love it 
http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2590-20


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

I like the small resale shop radio's I found a Sony new in box.
But I found the best music on the am dial .
I have 1975 z with org AM FM but this is the only station it will pick up. Funny because it is what I have played at work for years. Other people always ask what channel is that. 

http://www.am580radio.com/live/music-player


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I just use my cellphone all the time now. It has a mini speaker built in it, but I use a app called speaker boost to increase the volume https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.omegacentauri.SpeakerBoost&hl=en

I do get a lot of people asking how I got my cell phone so loud. I mostly listen to podcasts (talk radio) that I down load though. But it's loud enough, that I always half to turn it down when people try talking to me. I keep the cellphone in a carrying case, that stays hooked to the top of my "T" shirt all day long.

Then sometimes I will use these mini speakers in the pic. their okay, the more you connect the louder they get. Doing things like sticking them in a bucket or mud box will make them louder too. Just becomes a pain to charge them, need to use a USB jack so.....

Only time I use a actual radio now, is when the power sander comes out,,,, and I no longer half to keep constantly investing in earphones anymore. Use to wreck one pair of earphones every week, Plus their a pain in the arse to wear...


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I would worry about blowing the phone speaker out by over cranking out like that. I have used my phone like that, leaned it against a window. Makes a big difference!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

DETROIT ROCK said:


> I like the small resale shop radio's I found a Sony new in box.
> But I found the best music on the am dial .
> I have 1975 z with org AM FM but this is the only station it will pick up. Funny because it is what I have played at work for years. Other people always ask what channel is that.
> 
> http://www.am580radio.com/live/music-player


I prefer pandora.com :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a dewalt radio and all we listen to is pandora. Moonshine bandits, rehab, and outlaw country with a little bit of metal thrown in gets the job done!!


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

Had my Makita given to me from a sparkle on one site, he ran all Milwaukee gear, so said I could have it! 

Said I'd fix him up a slab for it, that was over 12 months ago now, doubt ill be running into him anytime soon now since I won't be doing any work for that particular builder he worked for too.

The Makita leads a tough life, fallen off scaffolds, taken a hellova beating in its time, but still goes strong!


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Not a fan of the Ridgid. You have to take off iPhone cover off to use. Then you have to leave door open. Bad design. I'd rather have a cheapie that I can beat up.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Mountain Man said:


> I have a dewalt radio and all we listen to is pandora. Moonshine bandits, rehab, and outlaw country with a little bit of metal thrown in gets the job done!!


Check out the bluegrass station.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I had one of these but it was hit by a train,,,,









Now I'm using an Emerson, replaced by freight.









I have on of these but it's too big and bulky and drains an 18 volt battery in 5 hours,,,,


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I just use my cellphone all the time now. It has a mini speaker built in it, but I use a app called speaker boost to increase the volume https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.omegacentauri.SpeakerBoost&hl=en
> 
> I do get a lot of people asking how I got my cell phone so loud. I mostly listen to podcasts (talk radio) that I down load though. But it's loud enough, that I always half to turn it down when people try talking to me. I keep the cellphone in a carrying case, that stays hooked to the top of my "T" shirt all day long.
> 
> ...


This guy Is Sharp And funny as all hell! http://tunein.com/radio/Handel-On-The-Law-p20064/


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I just picked one uphttp://www.milwaukeetool.com/press-releases/new-milwaukee-speaker-provides-big-sound-in-smaller-tougher-package:thumbup:
http://www.milwaukeetool.com/press-...provides-big-sound-in-smaller-tougher-package


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Just picked up a Sangean FATBOX, not a bad radio, but kind of expensive. My first generation Milwaukee wasn't keeping up on the 700 sheet house I'm on. The Sangean makes my old radio sound like a tin can, lots of bass. Only complaint is the time only shows when the radio is off.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

cazna said:


> Gazs link above wouldnt work so i will have to post in this thread WHICH TOOK FOREVER TO FIND) Why isnt the search function fixed???
> 
> Seen a different work radio, My makita was a dog and has died, Has anyone got one of these??


I've got one in my garage for when I'm working out there. Really surprising how good it sounds for a single speaker.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm also putting one of these together for a project. I used a Coleman cooler with a Pyle marine head unit, 2 6 1/2" speakers, 8" subwoofer, and a 600 watt amp. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aooR0Q17LMc


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mudslinger said:


> I'm also putting one of these together for a project. I used a Coleman cooler with a Pyle marine head unit, 2 6 1/2" speakers, 8" subwoofer, and a 600 watt amp. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aooR0Q17LMc


You will b disco dancing all day LOL!:blink:
Hope ur not epileptic!!


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> You will b disco dancing all day LOL!:blink:
> Hope ur not epileptic!!


Think I'm going to skip the lights lol, video was just a random one off youtube to give an idea of what I was building.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mudslinger said:


> Think I'm going to skip the lights lol, video was just a random one off youtube to give an idea of what I was building.


Be cool when it was getting dark tho!! LOL
Get the boots off,sneakers on and have a wee boogie!!:thumbup:


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

I had one of the first dewalt radio ( the dial type) it lasted me close to 10 years before it claped out, than a few years ago I bought the 2 and generation dewalt. it lasted about 2 years before it started to screw up. when you go to dial a station in the numbers jump around, plus its so big hard to carry when you have a lot to carry and takes up so much room in the gang box. so my next one will be the makita.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

How come noone uses headphones I got a bluetooth one for 15 bucks and use it over 8 hrs a day and it only needs to be charged every 3 days or so just put pandora on your phone and get to work


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I have two of the big ones and one small one ...going to get the bluetooth speaker before I get there new big bluetooth radio


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Sirius Sat Boombox of course


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Leeboy said:


> Sirius Sat Boombox of course


 I use to use Sirius years ago but the reception was not good in commercial jobs. Now I have a first generation Milwaukee that have used for yrs, pretty much ya know what i do for a living by looking at it. Sound is not the greatest when using regular radio stations but haven't tuned into one of those for a couple of years , only listen to pandora now the reception and clarity is like no other and sounds almost like a bose system. I do have a nice new bluetooth milwuakee out in my garage but I will wait till the old one dies. http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2792-20


----------



## Mark Hammond II (Feb 7, 2015)

Milwaukee seems to make the best radios.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

going to pick this up soon http://www.ebay.com/itm/600W-BLUETO...148?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f3a84666c


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

this is what I just picked up:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Who makes that ice?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> Who makes that ice?


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...peaker.TRS0&_nkw=house+party+speaker&_sacat=0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_1h1YB2QtY


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

I've got the same ones as ice! One for smaller jobs and one for the biggens. That new Bluetooth milwaukee looks tempting for a little shop radio when cleaning up. Or shower radio. Haha


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

I shower with my pan and knives. Saves money. Time and labor!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

jantzenmoore said:


> I shower with my pan and knives. Saves money. Time and labor!


jants try leaving your work paints and shirt on and shower with them on as well....you save lots of money this way:thumbsup: keep up the good thinking


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey ice you gotta save a buck when ya can! Us drywall guys got too! 😂


----------

